# Hoher Ping trotz DSL - Woran liegts?!



## Klon1234 (28. April 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Nunja, im Titel steht ja schon meine Frage. Aber ich gebe noch ein paar detailliertere Informationen:

Ich besitze DSL2000 ( also 2048 kb/sec ), sowie einen PC, der die Daten die aus dem Internet kommen, schnell genug verarbeiten kann und müsste. Nun benutze ich einen USB-Funk-Stick, und da bricht manchmal die Connection ein bisschen ab, aber da will ich vorläufig nicht drauf hinaus... 

Ich rede jetzt speziell von CSS: Wenn ich ein Game (Server) joine, dann ist mein Ping sehr, sehr hoch (250 - 270). Danach beruhigt sich das ganze wieder auf 69-76. Manchmal jedoch, geht mein Ping einfach so auf 110-130 hoch und bleibt dann auch da. Dann laggt das schon ein bisschen und das macht keinen großen Spaß mehr. 

Meine Frage ist nun: Woran kann das liegen?! Icq, Bearshare etc. sind AUS und nur das Game läuft übers Internet. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass mein Ping auch ein bisschen an der Anzahl der Spieler auf dem Server (und an den anderen Laggern) liegt, aber das kann nicht alles sein!

Welche Empfehlungen könnt ihr mir geben?! Was kann/soll ich umstellen?!

Danke schonmal für die Antworten!

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## bsekranker (28. April 2005)

Du könntest dir Fastpath anschaffen, das es aber afaik nur bei der Telekom gibt. Das verbessert den Ping extrem.


----------



## Marscel (28. April 2005)

Wer ist denn dein Provider? Wenns Tiscali wäre, wundert es mich nicht.


----------



## Klon1234 (28. April 2005)

Nee, wir sind nicht bei Tiscali! Wir sind bei 1&1 und die haben leider noch kein Fastpath. Ansonsten hätte ich meinen Pappa schon dazu gebracht, das anzuschaffen!

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2005)

Klon1234 am 28.04.2005 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, wir sind nicht bei Tiscali! Wir sind bei 1&1 und die haben leider noch kein Fastpath. Ansonsten hätte ich meinen Pappa schon dazu gebracht, das anzuschaffen!
> 
> Mfg. Klon1234




der ping hat wenig mit dem speed der leitung zu tun, denn der ping ist nur so was die reaktionszeit, bis es "losgeht", und wenn das dann der fall ist, dann kommt der leitungsspeed ins spiel. so wie eine große tür von nem kaufhaus: wenn die langsam aufgeht dauert es halt 10 sekunden, bis die leute durchkönnen (ping), aber wenn die ertsmal offen ist, dann passen da pro sekunde 100 leute durch (leitungsspeed).   

beim ping kannst du standortbedingt auch pech haben, viele 1&1 kunden haben nen sehr guten ping, andere nicht - man kann also nicht pauschal sagen "1&1 IST gut/schlecht" - die nutzen ja auch nur die leitungen der tcom. du müßtest fastpath bestellen, aber das geht AFAIK im moment nur, wenn du für den eigentlichen DSL-anschluss noch bei der tcom bist und nicht bei 1&1, also wenn nur dein traffic über 1&1 geht. ihr seid aber wohl zu 100% bei 1&1, dann geht das (noch) nicht...


----------



## Klon1234 (28. April 2005)

> Herbboy



Gut, dass erklärt schonmal den enromhohen Ping, wenn ich ein Game joine. Aber wie ist das denn dann im Game, wenn der Ping aufeinmal in die höhe schießt?! Liegt das daran, dass soviele Leute auf dem Server spielen? Ich weiß nämlich, dass das "früher" immer anders bzw. nicht so schlimm war.

Gibt es vllt. irgendwelche Feineinstellungen, die mich ein klein wenig "schneller machen" können?!

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## oyman (28. April 2005)

mein ping war auch mal sehr hoch, bis ich merkte, dass ich auf einem australischen server war


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (29. April 2005)

Klon1234 am 28.04.2005 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich besitze DSL2000 ( also 2048 kb/sec ), sowie einen PC, der die Daten die aus dem Internet kommen, schnell genug verarbeiten kann und müsste. Nun benutze ich einen USB-Funk-Stick, und da bricht manchmal die Connection ein bisschen ab, aber da will ich vorläufig nicht drauf hinaus...



Ping mal in der DOS Box über ein paar Minuten eine IP an. Falls dort auch Pingschwankungen auftauchen, dann liegt es wohl eher nicht bei den Servern. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass der WLAN Stick das Problem ist. Du hast nicht zufällig eine Netzwerkkarte zum Testen rumfliegen?


----------



## Neikie (29. April 2005)

Hol dir auf jeden Fall ne PCI - Karte!
Diese USB Sticks sind der allerletzte Scheiß und keinesfalls konzipiert um dadrüber nen guten Ping zu haben...
Dienen höchstens als "Notlösung" zum surfen!


----------



## realkruter (9. Mai 2005)

Herbboy am 28.04.2005 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Klon1234 am 28.04.2005 20:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

entweder versteh ich die erklärung falsch oder die erklärung ist falsch  

also.. der ping ist genau die zeit die ein signal benötigt um von deinem rechner zum server und zurück zu gelangen! das standardprotokoll bei t-com hat interleaving aktiviert, dies ist eine art fehlerbehebung, allerdings funktioniert das DSL bis zu einer bestimmten dämpfung der leitung auch ohne interleaving (also fastpath) je weiter du von der vermittlungsstelle weg wohnst umso höher ist die dämpfung und der ping, und umso kleiner ist die möglichkeit dass du fastpath bekommst! wie groß deine leitung ist hat mit dem ping rein überhaupt nichts zu tun!! ich habe (nur) dsl 1000, jedoch mit fastpath und habe auf den meisten servern nen 20-30er ping (UT2004)


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2005)

realkruter am 09.05.2005 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 28.04.2005 21:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ja, genau das sag ich doch... der ping wirkt wie ne art reaktionzeit. es ist NICHT etwa der speed der leitung an sich, also zB 125KB/sek. durch den fehlercheck wir das datenpaket kurz "angehalten", daher verzögert sich der versand, das ist der ping. 

danach kommt das das nächste datenpaket, darauf das übernächste usw., so dass - sobald eine reihe von paketen erstmal in bewegung ist - dann der volle DSL-speed zur geltung kommt. 

und wenn du ein komplett neues paket losschickst - zB einen schuss abgibst - dann macht sich der ping bemerkbar. wenn du aber was runterlädst machst der sich nur beim start bemerkbar, ab dann fließt alles scheinbar mit vollen speed, nur halt verzögert um den ping.

zB mit ISDN kannst du je nach leitung nen besseren haben als mit DSL, obwohl ISDN natürlich viel langsamer ist.


verstehe jetzt nicht, warum das oben für falsch hältst...


----------

